# betty vs. goliath (a wal-mart tale)



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

This is a very interesting story....I wonder if any other Wal-Mart employees will add their voices.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_betty_v_goliath


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:

The U.S. Chamber of Commerce and other organizations, fearful that *a ruling in Dukes' favor* will expose other companies to costly lawsuits, have filed briefs urging dismissal of the complaint.
Comments like this always tick me off. No, it's not the ruling that exposes you to costly lawsuits--- it's your BEHAVIOR. They're like children--- upset at getting caught and rufusing to accept any blame for the situation they, themselves, caused.


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

That really is a great way of putting it.....and yeah...your absolutely right.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

hmmm...i'm no fan of walmart but this lady was making 15.23 an hour...there are plenty of ppl out there that make less than that...


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
hmmm...i'm no fan of walmart but this lady was making 15.23 an hour...there are plenty of ppl out there that make less than that...

No, she IS making $15.23 an hour. She sued 11 years ago (it is only now getting to court) after not being promoted repeatedly (according to her) due to sexism and racism.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

And it sounds like from the article, that every time there is to be a court decision she gets a raise...which just sounds hinky to me.


----------

